# Hello  from Panama City!



## Akiles (Aug 25, 2015)

Hello to everybody!

First of all, sorry for my English. English is not my mother tongue, so I'm going to make some mistakes for sure.

I'm from Spain (Seville), but I was born as a mason in Mexico D.F. in 2007, at the R.•.L.•.S.•. Doctor Apolonio B. Arzate #78. I was working there until 2009 (the project I was managing ended), and I went back to Spain, I got married, after that, I was father, and my life turned up a little bit complicated, I travelled a lot, so it wasn't possible to me keep working in any lodge (I was leaving in Madrid)....In 2012, I got a job as expatriate in Panama City, and in 2013 I finally came back to the freemasonry...I was really hard because it was extremely difficult to me to contact with a brother here, and after that, It was necessary to ask to my mother lodge in order to work in other lodge (Esculapio #20)....at the end, next Monday I'm going to make me exam to obtain the third grade... So, I expect to have the grade of Master soon (Despite I'm totally clear that, for the rest of my life, I'm going to be a apprentice) 

I expect to learn a lot with all of you, and, if is possible, I will help to anyone who needs my help.

Greetings from Panama!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 26, 2015)

Welcome to the online community!


----------



## HumbleTXMason (Sep 1, 2015)

*Akiles
*
I was born in the Panama Canal Zone and grew up in Panama City. I moved to Texas in 1989 and joined a lodge here in 1999. 

I travel to Panama every 2-3 years and it has been on my list to visit a lodge, but I've always had problems coordinating the visit with my schedule (lots of family to visit). I am planning to go again in late January of 2016. Which lodge in Panama City have you joined?

The brothers I knew in Panama have either joined the "celestial lodge" above or repatriated back to the US when the canal was transferred to Panama. 

Interesting that although Spanish is my native language, I've never been in a non-English speaking lodge. Send me a personal message if you would like to correspond in Spanish.

Bienvenido al Foro!


----------



## Akiles (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi @HumbleTXMason!

I've no (really big) problem to write in English (horrible English, I know it)....obviously I'm more comfortable speaking me own language, but I prefer to do the effort, so others can participate too...

I expect to be here next January, so I'll sent you a PM in order to give you my contact info.

I'm in the "Respetable Logia Esculapio #20" that is part of the Great Lodge of Panama. We craft every first and third Mondays, and we craft the Emulation Rite in Spanish (I'm not sure if that is the right way to say that we speak in Spanish in the lodge). Here there are lodges that craft in English too.



Saludos!


----------

